# M4 Question



## KINGMACK (Oct 2, 2007)

Since there isnt a dedicated thread for posting questions about firearms ill post here. Do any of you have any experiance with the Sabre Defense M4 or and Sabre products? Im thinking about a M4 build and like what I see so far.


----------



## kenny senter (Mar 20, 2009)

KINGMACK said:


> Since there isnt a dedicated thread for posting questions about firearms ill post here. Do any of you have any experiance with the Sabre Defense M4 or and Sabre products? Im thinking about a M4 build and like what I see so far.


Sabre will generally be considered one of the best in the market. I dont have any personal experience with their particular brand, but among the "kool-aid drinkers" sabre defense has a very good reputation with quality barrels. If you're custom building a rifle, you cant go wrong with a sabre defense barrel. If you're buying a completed rifle, I would generally say you could get near as much rifle for less cost. The thing about the ar15 rifle that people fail to realize is they are built to certain specifications as to where components from other manufacturers will all work in sync to complete a working rifle. Most of these parts are built to mil-spec standards and one brands wares are not superior to anothers. This of course is negating certain coatings and such, some offering easier cleanability and lubricity, generating less wear and requiring less lubricants to cycle. If you've got the cash moneys, by all means, sabre defense is generally accepted in the top tier of ar rifles. 

If you think you may be over-spending, reply as such and I will help give you some options to look into. I'm no expert, but I have done my research and built a "few" ar rifles.


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

Good stuff and I'd get whatever you want quickly.... Almost the entire management was recently arrested by BATF and the FBI

http://mssparky.com/tag/guy-savage/


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Just know whatever you buy may not be supported unless another enity buys the tools and dies...It is a great product, have they suspended MFG yet and only selling what is in the supply chain?


----------



## kenny senter (Mar 20, 2009)

FrankwT said:


> Just know whatever you buy may not be supported unless another enity buys the tools and dies...It is a great product, have they suspended MFG yet and only selling what is in the supply chain?


that is true but unless something is out of the ordinary, or manufactured out of spec, then any parts from any manufcaturer should work on the ar platform.


----------



## KINGMACK (Oct 2, 2007)

kenny senter said:


> Sabre will generally be considered one of the best in the market. I dont have any personal experience with their particular brand, but among the "kool-aid drinkers" sabre defense has a very good reputation with quality barrels. If you're custom building a rifle, you cant go wrong with a sabre defense barrel. If you're buying a completed rifle, I would generally say you could get near as much rifle for less cost. The thing about the ar15 rifle that people fail to realize is they are built to certain specifications as to where components from other manufacturers will all work in sync to complete a working rifle. Most of these parts are built to mil-spec standards and one brands wares are not superior to anothers. This of course is negating certain coatings and such, some offering easier cleanability and lubricity, generating less wear and requiring less lubricants to cycle. If you've got the cash moneys, by all means, sabre defense is generally accepted in the top tier of ar rifles.
> 
> If you think you may be over-spending, reply as such and I will help give you some options to look into. I'm no expert, but I have done my research and built a "few" ar rifles.


Sent you a PM.


----------



## KINGMACK (Oct 2, 2007)

kaferhaus said:


> Good stuff and I'd get whatever you want quickly.... Almost the entire management was recently arrested by BATF and the FBI
> 
> http://mssparky.com/tag/guy-savage/


 
Thanks for that info.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

kaferhaus said:


> Good stuff and I'd get whatever you want quickly.... Almost the entire management was recently arrested by BATF and the FBI
> 
> http://mssparky.com/tag/guy-savage/


Doesnt Sabre hold the Military contract or am I thinking wrong? If they did I imagine someone else will real soon.


----------



## punisher338 (May 12, 2008)

Check these guys out...I just got one and it is some of the best quality out there and their prices are not over-inflated.

http://www.tacticalmachining.com/


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

Splittine said:


> Doesnt Sabre hold the Military contract or am I thinking wrong? If they did I imagine someone else will real soon.


They hold several, or did. I know that one of them was canceled immediately. I have a friend that works for them (not for long according to him....) He said they've stopped work on all military contracts. But stuff that was already in the process was completed and items that had already passed QC were allowed to be delivered.

He also said production of civilian market products has NOT stopped yet... but so many people are gone that production is very slow. Vendors have either stopped selling to them or are demanding payment before shipping.

He is NOT in upper management or involved in the shipping dept in any way. He also told me that the indictments continue and more and more people are getting "target letters". So it would seem that a fairly good number of folks had their hands in this in some form or another.

Although according to him some of them were just paper pushers that would have no way of knowing what was actually put into what crate etc. they were handed "pick lists" and told to do the customs paperwork etc.

Very disturbing that they (the authorities) knew something was going on for some time and continued to let it happen just so they could make a "bigger bust"

Kind of like the ATF letting all those ARs into Mexico just so they could build a bigger case against those involved on this side of the border.. and the Mexican police have already recovered some of them AFTER they were used to kill both civilians and police...

Makes me wonder what the hell they're thinking up there in those plush offices...


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

punisher338 said:


> Check these guys out...I just got one and it is some of the best quality out there and their prices are not over-inflated.
> 
> http://www.tacticalmachining.com/


Absolutely right, top quality products.


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

All they want is a big Splash...They should be prosecuted for having the knowledge and allowing it to continue!


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

Well.... as fate would have it I just talked to him and disregard my earlier comment about products continuing to be made. Seems it's over and the company's assets are being sold Monday.

I had not spoken to him for about 4-5 months until just a minute ago.


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

Sale by Secured Creditor , Cadence Bank, N.A., as Secured Party under Article 9 Uniform Commercial Code including: all accounts; inventory; general intangibles, equipment; documents; all Government Contracts (subject to approval and novation process).
Sabre is a licensed manufacturer of ordnance including automatic weapons. It is a contractor for the United States government, Department of Defense and also engages in the manufacture and sale of semi- automatic weapons. Sealed Bids: No later than 12:00 p.m., February 14, 2011​ Sabre Defence Industries are best known for manufacturing AR-15 rifles but they also manufactured the civilian semi-auto AUG SA rifle for Steyr. 

This time last year Sabre made the news when they were raided by the BATFE.


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

kenny senter said:


> I would generally say you could get near as much rifle for less cost. The thing about the ar15 rifle that people fail to realize is they are built to certain specifications as to where components from other manufacturers will all work in sync to complete a working rifle.


+1 

If you want an investment piece, get a Colt as everybody recognizes the name and when you go to sell it, you can say "it's a Colt". It's quality and will appreciate over time. 

If you only plink occasionally, get an entry level DPMS or something for $750 or less and enjoy it. If you are more serious about your shooting sports, you can sink thousands of accessories into a specialized AR with better performance, but in the end, it's just another AR and it will be hard to recoup your money.


----------

